# Glamour Shots



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont post many pics of Maci but I just couldnt resist this picture taken by my sister(zsazsasmom)
Maci's hair is getting so long and pretty


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I can think of no other word than GORGEOUS!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, precious!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, she is beautiful. How old is she? How long did it take to get her hair that long?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Maci is absolutely BEAUTIFUL , you need to take her photo more often . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She looks beautiful. How old is she now?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maci is a very beautiful little girl.I just love her pic







.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Her coat looks wonderful. What a regal picture!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

SHe is one BEAUTIFUL girl!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

She is a beautiful creature. Very good photography Michelle.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*







Lookin' GOOOOOD! WONDERFUL, actually!







*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW







!!!

I love her long hair. It is so pretty. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Another beauty.....I have to say we have more than our fair share of beautiful Maltese on this board..wow!!!</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

She's gorgeous!







Thank you for sharing!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SOooo Cute!!!









Andrea~


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow! Keeping tha hair so long must be a lot of work! Good job!!







GREAT pic!! You should def frame it


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Maci is so _BEAUTIFUL _ and has such full, lovely hair.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

wow...she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*so Glamorous







*


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

She is absolutely *BEAUTIFUL*. She is definitely one classy lady- so pristine looking. You *MUST* post pictures more often. We love seeing pictures


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> Wow, she is beautiful. How old is she? How long did it take to get her hair that long?[/B]


 Thank you everyone. Maci is 10months old now. I do all her grooming I guess Im too chicken to take her to a groomer lol so she hasnt ever had her hair cut.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

STUNNING!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Gorgeous!














Just gorgeous!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Stunning!























Samsonsmom


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

wow, stunning!


----------

